# black diamond blasting sand



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm sure there are other threads on this subject, but wanted some recent reviews on the use of the black diamond blasting sand as a substrate. is it messy, harmful in any way? thanx


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I used it years back in a Goby and shovelnose setup. I've never used it with cichlids. It is a little more abrasive than poolfilter sand. It is a little bit messier as well...nothing a little extra rinsing wont cure. It comes in a really fine grit...I wouldn't recommend that as it may be a bit risky getting pushed around by your water flow easily. I think it comes in 4 different grits. I would go with a medium grit. The biggest thing to look out for is with blasting sand they are sometimes recycled. I would wanna make 100% sure to get never used bags. If you threw in a bag of fully or partially recycled there could be anything from metalchips to chemicals in it. All this being said. I would put it equal to play sand on risk factor. Me personally(I wouldn't use it with cichlids) but if you examine and clean it well it is definitely useable. I've heard of a lot of people that swear by it.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thanx for input. def wanna go with a black substrate to change it up. i find black aquarium sand that is $20 for a 20 lb bag. however, the blasting sand is $8 for 50 lbs. i def do not want to compromise the health of the fish. tractor supply has the medium grit in stock as we speak. i have read that its made of coal slag, but is inert.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

It is made of coal slag and is inert. That's a lot cheaper than I thought it was. I would just read the bag carefully and be sure it isn't recycled. I've seen some really nice setups online with it. If I were using it I would test it out in a bucket.See if it clouds up easily or any film forms on top. Maybe even run a magnet through it? The knowledge of knowing blasting sand is commonly recycled would worry me.But I doubt if it were sold in a fifty pound bag and sold as never used you would have any issues.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

i know several people who use it as a cap layer over dirt in their planted tanks without issue. Strongly considering going that way myself at some point.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thanx guys


----------

